# Estonian: Olli Rehn



## Setwale_Charm

Would Estonians pronounce the "h" in this name [Olli Rehn] or do they drop it as well as in the anglicised version of this name?


----------



## Kassikakk

If this is known to be a foreign name (and provided the speaker is intelligent enough to know the right pronounciation), the "h" is not pronounced. However, it's not quite impossible to imagine an Estonian person with such a name and in that case pronouncing "h" would be preferred.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

But I reckon Olli Rehn is an Estonian name?


----------



## DrWatson

Setwale_Charm said:


> But I reckon Olli Rehn is an Estonian name?



Actually it's not. Olli Rehn is a Finn, and currently working as the European Commissioner for Enlargement.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OOps!! Sorry. I must have taken him for somebody else then. I thought he was an Estonian. And do Finns pronounce that "h" there?


----------



## DrWatson

No, we don't. Since it's a surname that has come from Sweden, it's pronounced without the H, i.e. [re:n]. Although some uneducated people who lack the knowledge of how to pronounce Swedish surnames might say [rehn] but it sounds complicated.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

DrWatson said:


> No, we don't. *Since it's a surname that has come from Sweden*, it's pronounced without the H, i.e. [re:n]. Although some uneducated people who lack the knowledge of how to pronounce Swedish surnames might say [rehn] but it sounds complicated.


 
   Poor Olli Rehn!! No wonder I made a mistake, it is hard to trace him!!!


----------



## Kassikakk

Yes, in fact my sense of Finnish tells me that it would be hard to imagine Rehn being a natively Finnish name. While in Estonian, as I said before, it looks more or less acceptable.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tanan vaga.


----------

